# Bass Meter? Share your thoughts.



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I've been a car audio nut for many moons now, since about 94. Now that I have the means I've been able to indulge a bit more in my passion. I've reached a pinnacle point where I am ready to use a meter instead of my ear to analyze where my system heading. I've looked to see what's out there. Some easy to use but expensive. Some cheap but prone to user error. Then I came across this.

SPL-Laboratory, Audio Measurement Systems

I'd like to hear what you guys think, and share any experiences. I am thinking about getting one.


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the termlab. Termlab is used by all of the major sound orgs. There's a group buy on that SPL-Lab meter through another site if you didn't know already.


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Use the Termlab as it is the absolute standard that all car audio competition is based on.

IASCA uses the Audiocontrol AC190, but the Termlab is even more steady in the readings it gives. And its reliable up to and a little past 180db, which only 4-5 cars have ever achieved.


----------



## Bugflipper (Apr 16, 2010)

At work I use term-lab with EPP and RTA add on in a vibration/pressure/sound test laboratory. I've read a lot of governmental studies and it appears to be the most accurate from the data I have read. Sorry I do not have hands on with any other current products. The other equipment in the lab ranges from the 1950's to 1990's. All of them are extremely accurate. But there is a whole lot of user error that can come into play if conditions are not ideal. The term-lab is pretty well idiot proof. The only downside is the 180 limit. It is a pain to set up the old equipment if I am testing over 180. Actually it is 5 or 6 hours for setup to ensure an accurate reading. Term-lab is a matter of minutes.

I do use it on my personal vehicles as well. It is simple to set up and use. The 180 limit is never a factor there. Actually if I am not mistaken internal organ damage starts around 180 db, so that is a little silly for a vehicle.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Bass Meter.....


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

galacticmonkey said:


> Use the Termlab as it is the absolute standard that all car audio competition is based on.
> 
> IASCA uses the Audiocontrol AC190, but the Termlab is even more steady in the readings it gives. And its reliable up to and a little *past 180db, which only 4-5 cars have ever achieved.*





REALLY???? HOLY CRAP!!!!

I honestly had NO IDEA that any car had actually gotten into the 180's, Do you know what setup they were running or possibly a link to even one of the cars that did that as I would REALLY be interested in reading about what all had to have gone into that


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

tinctorus said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> REALLY???? HOLY CRAP!!!!
> ...


Alan Dante and Scott Owens are two of the guys


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

dwaynecherokee said:


> Alan Dante and Scott Owens are two of the guys


Yep. Search for them on the Termpro, db drag racing, spl meter, spl car audio, loudspeaker systems, wayne harris competitor pages.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

tinctorus said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> REALLY???? HOLY CRAP!!!!
> ...


Those guys are pretty tight lipped about how to do these insane numbers. I will say there's plenty of stuff with much less power and cone area doing far lower scores.


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

dwaynecherokee said:


> I have the termlab. Termlab is used by all of the major sound orgs. There's a group buy on that SPL-Lab meter through another site if you didn't know already.


where? how much?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

chad said:


> Bass Meter.....


Thats a whopper there, most bass meters cant handle ones that big.


----------



## wasted911 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hispls said:


> Those guys are pretty tight lipped about how to do these insane numbers. I will say there's plenty of stuff with much less power and cone area doing far lower scores.


Riprock with 180.8, using 4 16K amps, 2 subs.


----------



## na_rsx (Sep 1, 2009)

term lab is the best and most accurate


----------

